# Tablet used as dash/gauges with MEgasquirt?



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

In anticipation of my Megasquirt arriving in the mail, I downloaded Tunerstudio to my PC last night.
From what I understand, this program gives RPM, coolant temp, AFR, etc. readings on a "dashboard" with gauges on the screen while the engine is running (right?).

So I thought to myself, since I doubt I will have any sort of stock looking dash in my car ( 
I like it REALLY spartan) why not get a small windows OS tablet and make a mount for it to use as a digital dash? It can be removed when I park the car and would also allow tuning on the fly (right?).

One wire:thumbup:
Less clutter:thumbup:

I only pose this idea because there is SO much info on MS setups that I tend to end up drowning in the possible setups/what is available or supportable etc. Sometimes too many options is a problem


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

The Python said:


> ... would also allow tuning on the fly:


HA! Not that I can even tune it sitting still yet! :facepalm:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah it could be done.


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

That means relying on windows for gauges.or another OS. Also might not pass as a legal speedo...if your state cares 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

Nope, my state has no inspections:thumbup:
I received my Megasquirt yesterday from Jetta_Coupe4life_81 :thumbup:

Someone buy my Mk3 shell so I can get a Rabbit!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The only thing that could get annoying is shutdown/startup... remember it's windows!


----------



## HiFiLongboards (May 13, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The only thing that could get annoying is shutdown/startup... remember it's windows!


lol


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The only thing that could get annoying is shutdown/startup... remember it's windows!


 :laugh:


Officer: do you know how fast you were going?
You: no sir I had blue screen of death and was doing a reboot.
Officer: :what:


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

^^
I pray in vain for a Megatune or TS iPad application.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

im trying to picture how awkward it would be to hit ctrl+shift+an arrow, or shift+an arrow, while moving around the map, all while driving and with the tablet 

though i guess it would be handy for tuning the occasional warmup or ASE or something... but i think id get frustrated having it mounted in the dash and trying to actually tune the car on the road.

(i say this having just recently finally given in and purchased an old iphone... so im a bit of a touchscreen-phobe)

would be nice for gauges... but if youre just after that, you can get the MS dash display and just use that :thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Over on MSEFI I saw a thread where one was talking about just getting an extra display hooked into the laptop. Quick search on ebay led me to something like this. With all the custom dash setups you can do with TS would be kinda neat.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------

